# Paris-Roubaix Race



## craigrogers

Has anyone done a MH trip to watch the Paris-Roubaix race?

Thinking about doing it in April, but was looking for any tips.

I know you _can_ watch, move, watch, move but not sure how practical this is in a MH.

I'm looking to go in the northern part nearer the finish, but don't know any camping spots, watching spots etc.....


----------



## GEMMY

Oh YES, great race, will come back to you when I get chance to dig out info, also, don't forget 'Tour of Flanders'.

tony


----------



## Wiggy

Hi Craig
We have done what you are looking for now 3 or 4 times over the years having been cycle racing fans for many years, we consider the best place to watch the race is the Forest of Arenberg as its one of the most iconic sections of pave. Camping you have a couple of options you can stay with your motorhome just by the course at the mining museum where you will join many motorhome from all over europe or as we prefer to do we stay at a campsite about 20km away for the weekend and ride in on race day and for the couple of days before ride different sections of the course and watch the riders suss it all out. Don't forget to consider also the Ronde / Tour of Flanders for a great days pro bike racing - Wiggy


----------



## craigrogers

Brilliant!

Thanks both. I'd love to park and ride, but the other half will be with me, although a part-time biker, not a great biker so it would have to be close by.

Many thanks for the info!

My "Roadie" is starting to come back out in me. I've not ridden road for a long long long time (I'm a Mountain goat), but after this years Tour of Britain I'm getting the buzz again and love the idea of watching the racing with the MH. 

We did Gun Hill this year, which is not far from home, then went home got in the MH and camped on top of Caerphilly Mountain for what was an awesome experience. Not seen crowds like that on UK soil before.....


----------



## craigrogers

Well, all sorted providing they use the Arenberg in 2013 (a bit of a safety issue was raised).

Thanks Wiggy for the info this video clearly shows the parking area. Well probably head over on the Friday to make sure we get a spot. Looks like there's plenty of walking and cycling to do on the Saturday.


----------



## GEMMY

Spot to look at is 3.26 on the video 

That's us on the left :lol: 

tony


----------



## craigrogers

:lol: 

How quickly does that "lawn" get filled up?

We'll be getting there late afternoon on the Friday.


----------



## GEMMY

That's ok. You'll be in time for the local festivities. :lol: 

tony


----------



## craigrogers

I did read a french article about the locals getting a bit fed up with the campers moving in a few years ago but when they realised there was little they could do about it they adopted the "if you can't beat them...." philosophy.


----------



## GEMMY

Just look for the 'flagpole' with the dragon and English flag attached,that's me. :lol: 

tony


----------



## pmcclure

Re video @ 3.26. Have you got the location please?


----------



## GEMMY

50deg 23' 12.70" N

3deg 25' 29.47" E

tony


----------



## craigrogers

http://goo.gl/maps/2rtG8


----------



## pmcclure

Anyone going? 

We sail Easter Monday to Calais. 

A few days in/near Calais then driving down to watch the race.


----------



## craigrogers

Yep! Still planning on going.

We are going over on the train on the Friday spending 2 nights at the Mining Museum. Although the route isn't confirmed, I'm pretty sure it'll be going through there. Hopefully, the usual crowds will be welcomed on the field at the Museum.


----------



## GEMMY

Should have been there already, circumstances changed to next Sunday but the wife has come down with something nasty,so..........it's suck it and see time on Saturday :roll: :wink: 

tony

We've been watching the three day race de Panne on tv instead of freezing our butts off live


----------



## pmcclure

craigrogers said:


> Yep! Still planning on going.
> 
> We are going over on the train on the Friday spending 2 nights at the Mining Museum. Although the route isn't confirmed, I'm pretty sure it'll be going through there. Hopefully, the usual crowds will be welcomed on the field at the Museum.


Have you got a location for that please?

We plan on going here

As per your previous reply


----------



## craigrogers

pmcclure said:


> Have you got a location for that please?
> 
> We plan on going here
> 
> As per your previous reply


Same place 8)

I'm taking the Mountain Bikes over too, so hope to get a bit of riding around the forest on the Saturday.


----------



## GEMMY

Route:

http://www.bikemap.net/route/1881456#lat=50.263768912975&lng=3.3471&zoom=8&maptype=ts_terrain

tony


----------



## craigrogers

GEMMY said:


> Route:
> 
> http://www.bikemap.net/route/1881456#lat=50.263768912975&lng=3.3471&zoom=8&maptype=ts_terrain
> 
> tony


I don't think that's the race route, I think is either a challenge or a trip. The official "Le Tour" route has not yet been released, it is a bit late this year.


----------



## pmcclure

Its getting better. 


> I'm taking the Mountain Bikes over too, so hope to get a bit of riding around the forest on the Saturday.


We plan on being away in Euro land for a few months and are taking two road bikes and my mountain bike (Cove G Spot) so will hopefully see you there


----------



## pmcclure

2013 route here 
http://www.letour.fr/indexPRX_fr.html


----------



## craigrogers

Excellent! About time they posted it.

I can't quite work out, but I'm guessing the green short cuts are for the team vehicles to avoid the cobbles......?

Or it could be short cuts if the conditions don't allow for the cobble sections.


----------



## craigrogers

I have been informed that they are indeed diverts for the support vehicles!


----------



## craigrogers

For those that have been before and stayed on the "lawn" at Arenberg, just for our info. 

Is the access usually via the railway end or the entrance to the Mine end?


----------



## GEMMY

the mine end


----------



## GEMMY

the mine end


----------



## GEMMY

the south west corner of the field


----------



## craigrogers

Great stuff! Thanks

http://goo.gl/maps/Xi68u


----------



## craigrogers

One final question and I'll slip away happy! :lol: 

Do they charge for the pitching up?


----------



## GEMMY

no


----------



## GEMMY

Now not on Kindle, plenty of Mbits, :lol: that was the best race ever  

tony


----------



## pmcclure

Excellent couple of days on the field near Wallers. Had a chat to Gemmy.
We arrived on Friday afternoon and I spent two days mountain biking in the woods (not enough hills though, and not very technical).

The build up on Sunday was very good with groups of Belgiums and French having a good time. Most arrived with a couple of crates of beer. 

The riders arrived well ahead of schedule and suddenly it was all over. We went back to the motorhome to watch it on tv but a lot stayed to watch on the big screen.

A very enjoyable weekend


----------



## craigrogers

It was a fantastic weekend!

Also arrived on Friday, spent Saturday riding some of the cobble sections and a bit of the forest and the race was great. Strange ending this year, but great.

Here's a video of the whole experience including the trip over, riding 2 cobble sections (Arenberg and Pont Gibus) and of course, the actual race.


----------



## GEMMY

Excellent shooting/editing and riding, well done Craig

tony


----------



## craigrogers

Pont Gibus was relatively easy compared to Arenberg. That was a tough experience, the end just never seemed to be getting closer and about half way in, it starts to get tough to keep a rhythm going. It's amazing to see the pros coming through at 30mph+. Bonkers!

I will be going back next year and will spend the Saturday doing a lot of the route, maybe on a road bike if I get one by then.


----------



## craigrogers

In case anyone is interested, here's some shots from the race.

As I was there to watch rather than snap, the position wasn't the best as the shots where into the sun.

http://flic.kr/s/aHsjEGwxHx


----------



## steco1958

Graig, nice shots, I also took the liberty of checking out your other sets, low and behold I found the Staffs and Shrops LR club, I was a member some 25 years ago.

Steve


----------



## craigrogers

steco1958 said:


> Graig, nice shots, I also took the liberty of checking out your other sets, low and behold I found the Staffs and Shrops LR club, I was a member some 25 years ago.
> 
> Steve


I'm not a member, but I am a Defender owner and I do go to watch the local Safari's


----------



## Sportstest

*PR Challenge...*

Hi all, I am heading over to ride the challenge on Saturday and then hopefully catch some of the pro race on Sunday before heading home.

Ideally we will travel on Thursday, and maybe ride some of the sections of cobbles on Thursday/Friday.

Any idea if we can get the motor home somewhere near the finish in Roubaix....I don't fancy having to ride 20km before the event and another 20km afterwards....I think I am mad enough signing up for the 170km option!!!

Thanks

Garry


----------



## peterreed47

Hello all of you,
2015 I'm riding Tour of Flanders ciclo again and staying on this year for Paris Roubaix Challange, I am looking for a Motorhome site around Wallers/ Arenberg does anyone have any suggestions?
I now there is a site at the Arenberg mine but I guess that will be very busy or at least a first come first served situation, anybody know who or what the contact for that is? Don't mind staying 20 to25 k away and riding in, any suggestions?
Kind regards to sell
Peter Reed


----------



## Sportstest

Peter, there is a massive field just before the entrance to the Arenburg that is taken over by the fans. It's a true party spirit! I think it is an old mining museum. 

However too busy and noisy for us, so we just stayed right on the pave at section 19 on the corner (obvious if you look at a map of the route - but I cant post a link here). We were the only ones there until an hour before the race!

hope this helps

Garry


----------



## GEMMY

Peter , get to the field by Friday afternoon and you'll be fine,

I've been in attendance for the last 5 years  

tony


----------



## GEMMY

1min 14 secs the motorhomes on the left

tony


----------



## robbosps

Helpful posts.

Im doing the PAris Roubaix Sportive on the saturday and then staying on to watch the race on sunday.


----------



## Sportstest

robbosps said:


> Helpful posts.
> 
> Im doing the PAris Roubaix Sportive on the saturday and then staying on to watch the race on sunday.


Are you getting the coach from the finish to the start? Or is someone driving the van from start to finish for you?

Great area at the finish to parkup for the night right next to the stadium, for no cost and quite of few others doing that. Getting away after the sportive wasn't a problem, but I spoke to a few who were staying to see the elites finish in the stadium the next day.


----------



## robbosps

Sportstest said:


> Are you getting the coach from the finish to the start? Or is someone driving the van from start to finish for you?
> Great area at the finish to parkup for the night right next to the stadium, for no cost and quite of few others doing that. Getting away after the sportive wasn't a problem, but I spoke to a few who were staying to see the elites finish in the stadium the next day.


Im not 100% sure. My mate is organising the ride, and a group were going to camp, but i flatly refused to camp under canvas.

The closing sate is 11th december 2014, so im told we will know more later.

DFDS are quoting £150 for a weekend trip DO-CA , Fri morning out, mon morning back.


----------



## peterreed47

Sportstest said:


> Peter, there is a massive field just before the entrance to the Arenburg that is taken over by the fans. It's a true party spirit! I think it is an old mining museum.
> 
> However too busy and noisy for us, so we just stayed right on the pave at section 19 on the corner (obvious if you look at a map of the route - but I cant post a link here). We were the only ones there until an hour before the race!
> 
> hope this helps
> 
> Garry


----------



## robbosps

The lads I'm going with aren't motorhomers, so are wanting to stay at a campsite, so they can use the showers. 

The idea is to pay Friday and Saturday night, but drifting out of the site about 5pm on the Saturday after the cycle sportive. 

Will the arenberg site be full to bursting by Saturday Night ?


----------



## GEMMY

Usually room to squeeze  don't try Sunday morning 

tony


----------



## sue5185

GEMMY said:


> Peter , get to the field by Friday afternoon and you'll be fine,
> 
> I've been in attendance for the last 5 years
> 
> tony


Hi can anyone tell me what facilities there are in the field? We will definitely need to take on water and toilets would be helpful


----------



## GEMMY

sue5185 said:


> Hi can anyone tell me what facilities there are in the field? We will definitely need to take on water and toilets would be helpful


Nothing, however it's on the edge of the village.

1.5 miles to a hypermarket, bread van comes 8.30 ish to the field

tony


----------



## craigrogers

Hi all,

Time to dig up and old thread (I've not been haunting MHF for a long while due to other commitments, but now back in the saddle).

Is anyone else heading over to Arenburg this weekend?

I'm making the trip over, taking my better half's father with me. He's never seen a pro bike race or actually even been abroad before!

I'll be getting to the Mine Museum field late on Friday night and have a route planned for Saturday to ride some of the cobbles on my Cyclo Cross bike and maybe some of the forest too.


----------



## GEMMY

We've attended for the last 5 years, but, missing this one as my driving licence still hasn't arrived from the DVLA.:frown2:


tony


----------



## davep123

Wiggy said:


> Hi Craig
> We have done what you are looking for now 3 or 4 times over the years having been cycle racing fans for many years, we consider the best place to watch the race is the Forest of Arenberg as its one of the most iconic sections of pave. Camping you have a couple of options you can stay with your motorhome just by the course at the mining museum where you will join many motorhome from all over europe or as we prefer to do we stay at a campsite about 20km away for the weekend and ride in on race day and for the couple of days before ride different sections of the course and watch the riders suss it all out. Don't forget to consider also the Ronde / Tour of Flanders for a great days pro bike racing - Wiggy


Hi where is this this campsite please
Thanks
Dave


----------

